# Does anyone mismatch their rotors?



## Firefight (Jan 25, 2011)

I just bought the cheapest rotors off of rock auto ( very cheap price brand name  anyway I bought AUTOSPECIALTY and RAYBESTOS front brakes tell me your opinion do you like mismatch or same brand ?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do you mean a different rotor on the left front and right front? Or different brake pads?

Oh and just my .02...NEVER buy cheap on the most important safety parts on any vehicle.


----------



## Firefight (Jan 25, 2011)

No rotors, brake pads the same but I was talking about brand what do you think?


----------



## DrivingZen (Apr 13, 2011)

this is a bad idea... 
unless you have an immediate need for new pads (i.e. metal on metal) then you should just wait an extra two weeks until you get your next paycheck and get a good model of pad on all four wheels. just one. and do a little shopping some brands are better than others.


----------

